# Help Needed for Creative Zen Vision:M



## tatie30 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a creative Zen Vision:M 30gb which is not being recognised by my laptop any more.

When I plug it in to a USB port it turns the palyer on, but will not charge it or do anything else to it. My laptop does not recognise it as any form of Hardware when it is plugged in. Neither does any other PC recognise the player.

I have been to the Creative website and done all that they suggest, but as my player is not being recognised by my PC then anything downloaded from them will not make a difference as the player has to be plugged in to work - and whie I have plugged it in it is not recognised!

I have just formatted the player and so have no music and no firmware on it and cannot reinstall the firmware as it is not recognised ... HELP - please!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

perhaps the cable you use to connect your Zen to the PC is defective.

When did the problem begin?

Which version of WMP do you have? Have you upgraded or rolled back to a different version of WMP, recently?

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...enotrecognizedafterinstallingWindowsMediaPlay

Which version of Windows are you running; XP Home or Vista Ultimate for example?
If XP, which service pack / SP?

RF123


----------



## tatie30 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help! It is posible that my cable is defective, but I have had my Zen for just over 18 months now and have never had a problem before. It started over Christmas, it took a few "jiggles" to get it working - pluging and unplugging, then suddenly it stopped working altogether.

When I plug it in to the USB port via the cable, it turns itself on, but will not be recognised by the PC as hardware. Unfortunately I have now erased all content on my player including the firmware so am kind of stuck as I cannot reload the firmware as the computer is not recogniseing the Zen!!

I haven't upgraded WMP that I know of - I have got WMP 11 and I have Windows XP not sure what service pack tho .... 

Any other ideas gratefully received!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think replacing the cable is relatively inexpensive. 

Sometimes 1 wire, within the cable is broken, but the others are not; resulting in incomplete function. 

RF123


----------



## papabong (Feb 27, 2008)

tatie30 said:


> I have a creative Zen Vision:M 30gb which is not being recognised by my laptop any more.
> 
> When I plug it in to a USB port it turns the palyer on, but will not charge it or do anything else to it. My laptop does not recognise it as any form of Hardware when it is plugged in. Neither does any other PC recognise the player.
> 
> ...


hello there...

i'm not sure if we have the same problem...

my vision m is not working like before....
what happen now is... when you play a song, then the song finish it stop,then you need to search again the song number 2 and click the play button again...just like playing music video that when it finish,you have to play another video right....

but in music files,eg: i have a playlist contains more than 40 song, but it won't played continously...after the first song finished,you have click the play button again to play the next song...

anybody?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

papabong:
Welcome to Tech Guy Forum.

Please start your own thread.

By starting your own thread, you will receive individualized attention and there will be no confusion when advice is given.

Please read
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...enotrecognizedafterinstallingWindowsMediaPlay



Again, welcome.

RF123


----------



## schparkle (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a similar problem to tatie30.
When i plug in my player, it is recognised by my actual PC and charges, but when it comes to reinstalling the firmware, it is not found.
Unfortunately i am outside of my warranty.:down:
I have Windows XP and WMP version 10.0
any ideas???


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

sch:
Welcome to Tech Guy Forum.

Please start your own thread.

By starting your own thread, you will receive individualized attention and there will be no confusion when advice is given.

Please include the following.

Which version of XP? 
Which SP?

Which device; brand & model? 
Which firmware; name & version?

When did the problem begin? Has your device ever worked properly?

Please read http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/using.aspx

RF123


----------

